# Which Bible?



## cih1355 (Oct 28, 2010)

When some non-Christians hear that the Bible is the inspired word of God or that the Bible teaches X, Y, and Z, they say, "Which Bible is the inspired word of God? There are tons of different Bibles" or "Which Bible teaches that? There are tons of different Bibles." 

How would you respond to this?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 28, 2010)

The Hebrew and Koine are inspired and I believe that God has his hand on the making of various translations. I would then also say that God has helped the church recognize the God approved translation (KJV, ESV, NASB, etc) and those which God's hand was not upon (Message, gender neutral translations, other political translations).


----------



## SemperEruditio (Oct 28, 2010)

_Why THIS one right here! Let me show you!"_


----------

